# ar vs bolt rifle



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Im going to buy a 308, just wondering if a guy would be able to get comparable accuracy out of an ar-10 as compared to a regular bolt action rifle in the 100-1500 dollar price range, most reviews ive found have mentioned the trigger pull is awful heavy but can a guy get an aftermarket trigger and get the trigger pull under 5 lb, under that circumstance would it be comparable? Lets say ranges of 100-500 yards


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For about $200 you can get 3 lb triggers. I would say that at 500 yards and under you will find little difference. I have a 223 and although it shot under 1/2 inch off the bench with a 3 lb trigger I could not hit nearly as well offhand. The problem was lock time. You will also need a lighter hammer to speed up your lock time. My groups were minute of train car before I bought the lighter hammer. It's still not as good as a bolt offhand now, but a coyote at 200 is going to die.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, I cant see myself shooting past five hundred or even up to five hundred right now, not going to hunt anything with it, more of just a fun gun, is the trigger cost/ease of installing a pretty standard deal across all brands or are some alot better than others


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a JP trigger and DPMS installed it for me. However, it had travel and pulled at about 6 lb. I had to take a lot apart to get at it because they didn't grind down the hmmmm rear of the trigger that engages the safety. Once I did that it could be removed and installed without breaking down the gun so far. However, be very careful how much you grind off the back end. I just about screwed up and had no working safety. Another 1/32 and I would have been buying another trigger. I don't have experience with any of the others. My nephew for some reason didn't care for his Chip McCormick. Someone else with more experience with AR's will chime in. I think People, Xdeano, and others have more experience than I do.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yea about thirty seconds ago i was on dpms website and seen i could order one with an adjustable or two stage trigger, what exactly is a two stage trigger


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A single trigger that has two distinguishable stages of pull - the first stage of pull is long but requires light trigger finger pressure followed by a second stage that is shorter but requires heavier pressure.

Only Chuck Norris can prevent forest fires.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't go with the JP, I have one in my DPMS LR-260 and it is no where near as good as the Timney triggers I have in my other ARs. It is supposed to be adjustable, so I thought I would be the one adjusting it. It came from DMPS "adjusted" and it isn't good. It seems they have used loctite on the screws and I haven't had the time to look at it closely to see what I need to do to fix it. For the extra money I put into the rifle to order it with the adjustable trigger I really don't want to spend another couple hondo to replace the JP, but I might end up doing just that.

And yes, I think you can do just as well, or very close, with a good AR as you can with a bolt gun out to 500yds.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage260, yes you can adjust the JP. They simply are so afraid of law suites now days that triggers are absolutely terrible if you don't do some work yourself. My JP has slight travel, but is at three lbs now. Good enough not to spend $200 on another anyway.


----------

